# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Millworms for food

## Squekyshew

I thought I read somewhere that frogs are not supposed to be fed millworms on a daily basis, only like a treat?  The pet store has been out of crickets.  Has anyone read this?

----------


## Thomas

When you say millworms, are you referring to mealworms? If so, you are correct. If used on a regular basis as your frogs main prey item, mealworms can cause impaction. They can be used occasionally to add variety to your frogs diet or as a treat.

----------


## Leefrogs

I fine canned crickets a conveince. There's cans of crix and grasshoppers, silkworms, and slugs. I also use wax worms as a treat and to add fat, these are a treat. With the canned crix and such, can be used in emergency, requires fridgeration, and I freeze them, for they will eventually spoil in fridge. If used as a staple, u should dust with minerals and calcium as normal. I find ease of mind that the curitin*sp in shells is softened with cooking, and has less impation danger. I looked at superworms, but they look like glorified mealworms to me. I have whites, and instead of pinkies I'm going to use minnows for x protien.  Some frogs will also eat earthworms. You didn't specicify what frog u have.

----------


## ARMS87

I find mealworms useful because they last. When I buy crickets and locusts as the main diet and waxworm for treats none of them last, they are dead within a short time.
Mealworms last months and easily see my animals through the few days (or weeks during the snow we had) before I can get more crickets..

----------


## Squekyshew

I have grey tree frog named Joe Rogan.  I have had him for about 7 months or so and he was found on my mother's sink.   I figured he had made it that far and was looking for water.  I think we had an overpopulation problem with them outside in the summer time they were everywhere!

----------


## Squekyshew

your right I never had to spell that word before I have always bought crickets!

----------


## Wormwood

Walmart carries two types of worms, earthworms for larger frogs and toads .. and red wigglers, the smaller fishing worms for smaller frogs and toads. They'll be in the fishing section in a little cooler and they usually are never out.

Pop them open and check for soft, unclumped soil. The softer the soil the fresher they are.

Worms in general are a great/safe substitue for crickets and even have more vitamins and minerals.

They also cost significantly less then crickets in the long run and keep longer since you can store them in a fridge.
_____________________

I've personally never had a issue with meal worms myself over all my years of having toads and it's good to branch out from crickets.   I just make sure to feed the RIGHT size to the size of toad I have.   Cane toads for example can easily pass superworm shell fragments,  American Toads can handle the medium ones, and the very young toads can easily, easily handle the minature meal worms that you get like 200 in a tub at most pet stores.

----------

